# IH 444 Hood Side Panels Needed



## printnative (Dec 3, 2010)

Trying to locate the side hood panels for a 1968 IH 444. Anyone know where I might find these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dletaaon (Feb 29, 2012)

Bates tractor has them


----------

